# Anyone got xfinity to work?



## ricklynchcore (Feb 29, 2012)

I guess we are awaiting the official Xfinity app for Ics, but knowing the way this company works, only the heavens above have any idea when this will show. Any work around for a paying Xfinity customer?

Thanks Rick

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

The Xfinity app works for me, what are you having trouble with?


----------



## ricklynchcore (Feb 29, 2012)

Watching content

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

As far as I know you cant actually watch anything in the Xfinity app, it lets you bring up OnDemand shows on your TV, and set recordings on your DVR. The only device you can actually watch content using the app on is the iPad.


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

Any thoughts on a flash fix similar to the hulu website fix?


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

felixaj said:


> Any thoughts on a flash fix similar to the hulu website fix?


Since you can't actually watch content on it that wouldn't make any difference. Comast needs to update their Android app to make shows watchable like they have been promising to do for a year now.


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh sorry, I meant watching through the web browser, not the xfinity app.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Well, some of those videos are streamed from Hulu, others are not. Some of the videos use Flash, others use Silverlight. So I dont know if it would even be possible to get them to work.


----------



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

Yea unless someone wants to port silverlight to android I don't see a way.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------

